# Another R32/ Bayside Blue



## Mint Aero (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi peeps finally managed to get some pics up at last, not the best quality im afraid and not the cleanest she's ever been but i will be giving her a good going over soon, a few bits cosmetically need doing, just ordered my new HKS Belt and Cam pulleys, im searching for a few carbon bits also, The wheels im not 100% sure what to do with, not sure if i like them yet but we shall see.

I'll leave it their for now and update when i get chance, regards David.

P.S if anyone is still in contact with Adam (a.k.a. Wildman) could you possibly let him know the car is under new ownership as Rich said that he'd been keen to know where she ended up, cheers guys.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

very nice, i'd be tempted to paint the wheel inners & the intercooler white, would really stand out


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Gorgeous car, gorgeous colour... all of the bayside blues coming out of the woodwork at the moment lol


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Lookin good  I like the alloys! whereabouts r u from fella? Jamie


----------



## Mint Aero (Nov 21, 2010)

Solihull, Birmingham mate.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice, Give it a shower, polish and feed it some carbon fiber :thumbsup:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great colour.....lovely looking car :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Blimey!*

Hey guys,

How strange, I was just thinking about my old car today and wondering if it had a new happy owner. Glad to see "Big Blue" is still going well and looking as gorgeous as ever.

Many times I've thought about coming back to Team GTR but the Germans have kept me loyal for the time being.

Perhaps not long though until I really start investigating the new GTR having driven one on a track day recently. Phenomenal!

Still miss that R32 GTR though! I hope you're all well!

Adam


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the wheels mate


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Lovely!!!! (I might be slightly biased mind!)
Get some more pics up, interior, engine bay etc.
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

NICE OCLOUR


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

32 looks awesome BB!!


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

mate it looks lovely in blue. im only in great barr so not too far. mines white. il put a project thread up shortly


----------

